
Snatch: A simple and fast download accelerator, in Rust - nukifw
https://github.com/derniercri/snatch
======
Shank
My biggest pet peeve with projects is when the feature list is actually a mix
of features and things that are "upcoming"/"to be supported." This feature
list isn't really a feature list either: it's just "simple" and "fast" (but
fast is just 'written in a new exciting programming language'). Interruption
and resuming is the first actual feature, but that's "soon."

Feature lists should be feature lists. On open source projects especially,
I've seen "soon" take weeks or months. Move features that aren't features into
a "upcoming" or "planned" block or make an issue, but don't list it as a
feature when it isn't implemented.

~~~
paulddraper
I think you're being overly-critical for alpha software.

If they want to mix the feature list with the roadmap or keep them separate,
it doesn't really matter. I assume the incomplete feature list is precisely
the reason for the alpha label.

I may be reading too much in between the lines, but your comment sounds like
"I don't want to hear about software until it is finished. If it's not ready
for prime time, keep it on your hard drive."

~~~
andrewvijay
Im sorry but I find the parent very correct here. The headline is hype based.
The README shows no signs of benchmarks or comparisons to define its acclaimed
speed. Also mentioning an upcoming feature in the headline is not something
people would prefer. Its still okay as its open source and people can do what
they want. But to be taken seriously, it needs to be as realistic and true as
possible.

------
bmurphy1976
If you are serious, you can alternately use aria2
[https://aria2.github.io/](https://aria2.github.io/). Aria2 has been around
for a long time and is quite robust and feature complete. It makes a
compelling replacement for curl and wget.

~~~
Jerry2
Another accelerator is Axel [0]. While aria2 supports all kinds of protocols,
Axel supports Axel HTTP, HTTPS, FTP and FTPS. Both are excellent and I've used
aria2 for a very long time.

[0]
[https://wilmer.gaa.st/main.php/axel.html](https://wilmer.gaa.st/main.php/axel.html)

~~~
therein
I love axel. Whenever I have issues with video streaming due to the website
having per client connection throttling, I extract the media src from the page
and do axel -n 32 <url> and saturate my downlink (200mbit+).

------
ycmbntrthrwaway
Downloading from several mirrors at once makes sense, but using "download
accelerators" to cheat on TCP congestion control is just wrong. Some mirrors
will even ban you for making more than 4 connections at once.

~~~
k0pernicus
Hi, actually, this was an idea that we shared a few days ago, and I am agree
with this. As I mentioned earlier in a next comment, _Snatch_ is a side
project that has been created for a presentation of Rust. Thank you for this
comment - we will work on this idea soon :-)

~~~
zkms
Have you considered adding support for download-accelerating strategies like
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11842517](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11842517)?

------
oblio
> Fast: written in a new exciting programing language ;

IMO change this description, it's rather strange...

~~~
akadien
Because Rust!

------
Too
Wow, does download accelerators still exist? I remember using them back in the
days on my 56k modem. I guess it still makes sense though if your home
internet is faster than what the server allows per connection. Usually you
don't need it anyway because today most things are already fast enough.

~~~
k0pernicus
Hi, I am Antonin, a maintainer of _Snatch_ at DernierCri. Actually, _Snatch_
is a (cool, for me) side project that I began with a collegue, for a
presentation of Rust. After this presentation, we decide to continue this
project _just for fun_. We know that we have to improve a lot _Snatch_ , we
just wanted here to share it ;-)

------
adtac
Prozilla[1] is still one of the best and tiniest download managers I've ever
seen. Blazingly fast. Squeezes as much speed as allowed by your ISP if
throttled.

[1]
[https://github.com/totosugito/prozilla-2.0.4](https://github.com/totosugito/prozilla-2.0.4)

~~~
Shank
Do you have a link to the original source repository/project page?

------
shmerl
You can use prettier progress bar symbols, in terminals which support Unicode.

See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Unicode_characters#Blo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Unicode_characters#Block_Elements)

